# OVER AND UNDER FOR COYOTES



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'M GOING TO START HUNTING COYOTES AND WAS WONDERING IF AN OVER AND UNDER WOULD BE A GOOD CHOICE. SAVAGE MAKES ONE  IN A .223/20 GA. OR 22-250/12 GA.. ANY INPUT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. I AM HUNTING IN SOUTHERN MICHIGAN. A LOT OF FARM LAND WITH SOME WOODS AND FENCE LINES.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

there would be nothing wrong with that. my self i would go with the 22-250 and the 12ga, but if you don't reload it would be more expensive to shoot than the .223, 20ga. it is easier to find 00 buckshot or 4 buck for the 12ga vs 20ga which works great for coyotes out to about 50-70 yds.

my :2cents:


----------



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

Those were may thoughts too. I think the 12ga / 22-250 would be the best way to go. From what i've read on this sight, sometimes the coyotes will get pretty close to you before you see them, so I think the 12ga may come in handy!


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

well say you have a pair come and one stops out about 50 yds and the other one stops back at 100yds. i would not be scared of firing 4buck from the 12ga at the one at 50 yds and changing barrels and get the one 100yds with the 22-250.

on the other hand with the .223 and the 20ga you would have gotten one for sure with the .223 but would the 20ga have enough to to drop the one at 50yds????

I would feel more comfortable 12ga vs 20ga any day, even if they come to 15yds you are still gonna have more knock down power with the 12ga, and gonna have more pellets to get the job done with also.

hope this helps

Matt


----------



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

You make a very good point about the 12ga, more knock down power plus I can get buck shot in all the sizes, were as it's hard to find them in 20ga. I think I'll go to Cabela's in Dundee tomorrow and see what kind of guns they have, it' only a 20 minute drive.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

The Savage combo barrels are fine, except they are single shots. What if 3 or more coyotes show up?


----------



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

What are the chances of shooting more than two? I have never been coyote hunting. I don't know if they come in like that. I thought you would be lucky to get a shot at just one, moreless three


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I had a triple at 20-30 yds on friday night and only got one. If i would have had a multilple shot shotgun I would of had two if not all three. I like the concept of those guns but i just don't like having only one shot in either caliber.


----------



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

I guess you could have may different situations in which you wish you had a different type of gun. Unless you have the ability to carry them to your stand I can't see getting more than two out there with you. Thats why I thought having an over-under would solve that problem. I'm sure there will be times I might wish otherwise.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I always carry both a rifle and shotgun to my stands.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I carry both to most stands.

There was a gun made that shot four shot gun shells and five rifles for a little while but it ended up being junk and fell off the market.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I have the .223/12ga.,synthetic with a 56mm obj. scope for night hunting around home where there is quite a bit of cover.They are heavy but not as much as say a heavy varmint barrel setup.Just don't expect real tight groups out much further than 100yds. or so, the triggers are non adjustable and harsh and yes I've checked into replacing the trigger assembly but no go.If I hunt more open areas I'll go with the 22.250 hands down.


----------



## ruscok (Oct 19, 2005)

Are any of you having any luck calling in coyotes in lower michigan, i am new to this and have never really had a ton of luck calling them in. I try hunting at night with a red light, How are you hunting them, I really want to shoot one bad.


----------

